#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Propose new meeting location in Microsoft Outlook

## sanlen

Hi,

Someone sent me the meeting request in Microsoft Outlook. I would to propose the new location, is it possible for me to do so?

Your advise will be very much appreciated.

Thanks,
sanlen

----------


## martindwilson

just decline and send your response, or reopen it from calendar and do the same

----------

